# Market Share



## Eagle Eye (May 2, 2015)

Very interesting to see the EOS M2 and M so competitive in Japan in 2014, especially given the limited lens line-up for the system. From Petapixel.


----------



## bf (May 3, 2015)

If it's from a valid record, I have to question Fuji's place. Sony and Olympus are the big players according to this.


----------



## Tanispyre (May 3, 2015)

Base on my observations the trends seem about right. The only thing I would say is Panasonic seems a little low compared to Olympus. Where I have traveled Panasonic seems about equal with the number of olympus cameras I see.


----------

